# Good buys at the GCAS Swap Meet???



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

What kind of good buys did you all have at the GCAS swap meet? I'd like to know what to expect as far as prices on some items are concerned. It might help me next year know how much to pay for some things. 

I already mentioned mine in a post somewhere here, but I'll re-list them.

LOTS of amazon swords at various prices from $2.50 to $10.

Two 10 gallon aquarium lights, haven't' tested them yet. One fluorescent for free, supposed to have a bad switch, one double incandescent for $1.

One ProHeat titanium heater with external control and separate sensor, $1.

10 corydoras, albino, small, $10. All still alive. 

BIG piece of driftwood, $10.

That's all we bought. We left before we spent more money. I was thinking of a hang on the back power filter. I saw a big one there, didn't bother asking the price. I might have had the urge to buy it for the 100 gallon goldfish tank. We run three smaller ones (each good for 75 to 10 gallons) on it. But I don't know how to test them easily at a swap meet like that. Maybe I'll bring a container with me next time and fill it with water to try one out. (Ideas for testing these things out?)

Passed up some air pumps also. It's nice to have an extra in case one quits, but they aren't all that expensive new anyway. Didn't see any Dolphin brand ones, and I would have bought one of those if I saw one. They are supposed to be quiet. Does anyone have one of these and are they really quiet?

Did anyone buy any fish or shrimp? I saw what looked like some nice shrimp at Brian's Tropicals. Was wishing he brought some of his frogs but we can visit his shop on the north end of Columbus sometime soon when Melissa visits her doctor near there. 

Renee said she bought some 10 gallon tanks there at a good price. I wish I could remember who it was in Cincinnati who had the 7 or so 10 gallon tanks for sale for $7 each. If I can find it in my old email directory, I'll check and see if he still has them and post the information here (without the phone number, but you can PM me for it if I post the info). Someone might want them. I bought the fellow's 55 gallon for $25. 

There was LOTS of stuff there I would have liked to look over some more, but it seemed that the longer I was there, the more I spent, and that's not a good thing for me at this time. Next year, I'll save up some money ahead of time.

Let's hear what you all found there.

Donald Hellen


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Lets see... 

I bought:
-Four 10 gallon tanks for $5ea.. not bad.
-Twenty Four Emporer Tetras for $20 (been looking for these... which is weird I never thought I'd EVER buy a tetra.. those are food to my other fish)
-Two LDA-33 snowball plecos (might be finding a new sub-hobby here..)
-Traded plants for some Glosso (thanks Rob)


All in all these were things I was looking for and prices that I knew I couldn't beat.

Not to mention talking with all the fish people, it was a good time.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

I got lucky i had to work my table all day so i couldn't buy to much. I did come home with a couple things though. 

2 ten gallon tanks with filter and lid for 4 bucks each 
breeding pair of albino bushynose for 20 bucks. 

All in all i had a great time meeting everyone i would love to see the swap meet become a 2x year thing.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

for those who bought 10g, were they new or used? i had terrible luck buying used tanks from auctions/swaps. they were medicated and i killed everything i added, fish AND shrimp.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hmm, haven't had any trouble with that.. ever. I've rarely, if ever bought new tanks (if they were they were cracked usually). That's why when I start a new tank off I use 100% established water from other tanks as well as throw some fish I don't care about in for a week or so to make sure there's nothing wrong.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I wish I had seen some emporer tetras but I wasn't looking for them, and we weren't going to spend a lot of time there once we spent our alloted money (we went over, actually). 



CincyCichlids said:


> Lets see...
> 
> I bought:
> -Four 10 gallon tanks for $5ea.. not bad.
> ...


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Six said:


> for those who bought 10g, were they new or used? i had terrible luck buying used tanks from auctions/swaps. they were medicated and i killed everything i added, fish AND shrimp.


You must be a "shrimpie" also. We got some cherry shrimp and now we have lots of them in the one tank we started them in. I should really see about selling them online as they bring a good price that way.

Anyway, almost all of our tanks were used, the 4 55 gallons, the 100 gallon, the 29 gallons, and some of the small ones. We wash them thoroughly with salt then rinse thoroughly. No detergents, of course. We don't so this but I suppose you could fill the tank with warm water, leave it set for a day, empty, and repeat a couple of times. Any stuff that would get into your aquarium water should leach out into your rinse water. You could add some baking soda to the water to help draw out odors and other things.

Just a thought. But new ones (10 gallons) aren't all that expensive. I've seen them on sale for $7 new, but not very often.


----------

